# Critique for my Morgan yearling.



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Ah he is so cute!! Looks good to me but I am not good at this stuff lol


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

He's a nice fellow. Obviously very gangly and long legged at the moment, as he's a yearling, but he'll grow into himself. 
I'd like a picture from behind, as his tail looks a bit funny. 
He might have a slight ewe neck, but I really can't tell.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll leave the critique to the experts, but on a scale of handsomeness, I reckon he scores pretty high! Not so sure about his pinto buddy in the background though . . :wink:


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

MissingStar said:


> I'll leave the critique to the experts, but on a scale of handsomeness, I reckon he scores pretty high! Not so sure about his pinto buddy in the background though . . :wink:


Yes, that is a Alpine wether....his nickname is bonehead.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

CandyCanes said:


> He's a nice fellow. Obviously very gangly and long legged at the moment, as he's a yearling, but he'll grow into himself.
> I'd like a picture from behind, as his tail looks a bit funny.
> He might have a slight ewe neck, but I really can't tell.


Here are some pictures from the back. They aren't very good but they were all I could get.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm so-so at comformation specifics,

But...

He looks sooooo much like my Morgan filly when she was a yearling, and she turned out might mighty fine - strong, healthy, and with lovely, smooth gaits. If I compare my old pictures, about the only thing I see different is that my filly had a more arched, longer neck. I don't know which is "correct" for the breed at that age.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey! Can't say much about proper Morgan conformation, but he looks really similar to my mother's mare, who is 3/4 Lippit  Even the mane and tail look similar, as well as his fetlock hair. Must be a Lippit thing!

Really cute!!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I would be inclined to get a chiro out to look at his back - the way he is holding his tail to the left in those photos from behind doesn't look quite right to me.

It could be anything from a tweaked nerve to nothing, but it wouldn't hurt to get it checked out. Probably just tweaked it playing in the field, as boys are prone to doing


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Well... I wish I was good at conformation.

Nope. He'll never do. You should hide him far, far away in a barn... mine to be exact. lol. 

He's super cute and looks like he has quite the personality. Good luck with him!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

mudpie said:


> Hey! Can't say much about proper Morgan conformation, but he looks really similar to my mother's mare, who is 3/4 Lippit  Even the mane and tail look similar, as well as his fetlock hair. Must be a Lippit thing!
> 
> Really cute!!


Thanks I think the hair is a Lippitt thing, his mom, dad, and full brother all have that thick curly hair, as well as most pictures I have seen of Lippitts.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> I would be inclined to get a chiro out to look at his back - the way he is holding his tail to the left in those photos from behind doesn't look quite right to me.
> 
> It could be anything from a tweaked nerve to nothing, but it wouldn't hurt to get it checked out. Probably just tweaked it playing in the field, as boys are prone to doing


Here are some pictures from when he was younger, it looks like he was holding it straight then. And I just glanced out at him in the field and he is holding it to the right, so I don't know!:think:


----------

